# Maximat 7 rare long bed Austrian lathe/milling machine. - $1500 (Davis, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 27, 2019)

Maximat 7 rare long bed Austrian lathe/milling machine.
					

My favored Austrian /German lathe/mill has to go for health reason and moving to a small place. It hurts me for having to do this,i love this lathe. It is the Maximat 7 long bed. It also has a...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------

